# I got a BFP at 8/9 DPO. Here is my symptom list!



## luckyalready

Hi girls.. I just wanted to help anyone out who was looking for signs, symptoms and a little time line.

*Feb 20* - First day of period
*Feb 25* - End Period
*Feb 26* - BD
*Feb 28* - BD
*Mar 02* - BD
*Mar 05* - BD
*Mar 06* - BD
*Mar 07* - BD - chart said ovulated.
*Mar 09* - Sore boobs and tingling nips
*Mar 10* - Sore boobs and cramps through out the day
*Mar 11* - Sore boobs and cramps, dull headache all day, had a little dizzy spell in the evening, leg cramps - PEOS - BFN
*Mar 12*- Sore boobs and cramps, dull headache all day, dizzy feeling off and on, tired, heartburn, uterus felt full/gassy and a bit tingly. (odd sensation), metalic taste in mouth - PEOS BFN
*Mar 13* - Sore nips, boobs a little achy on sides, odd cramps - they were more like sharp pains but less pressure than AF cramps. Odd stomach ache. Had to pee about every 45 mins. 
POAS - BFN
*Mar 14* - Felt less symptoms, not crampy, boobs just a little tender but not sore. Ate tons, and couldnt get full, about an hour later - super hungry. Had to pee about every hour.
*Mar 15* - Less symptoms, other than I just had "the feeling" I just knew I had to be pregnant. I took at morning test with an EPT digital. Said NOT PREGNANT. I went out shopping and bought more First Response Early Result tests. Got home after being out several hours and not going pee.. used one of the FRER and got a Faint Line!!
*Mar 16* - Took an EPT Digital test in morning. Took almost the full 3 minutes of the little flashing hour glass.. and it said PREGNANT!
I feel very very bloated today... a cramp here and there. Gassy. Have to pee about every hour.
*Mar 22* - AF Due.

-Also, Im usually constipated .. only doing a BM every 3 or 4 days.. and I have gone once a day since Mar 14. (I had this symptom last time I was pregnant, opposite of most women, I actually am more regular when Im pregnant than not!)
I wish everyone else a :bfp: also. :hug::dust:


----------



## Kimbre

wow i have almost the same exact symptoms on the same DPO's as you. the tingling in my uterus.
and im usually constipated going every 3 days... and been MUCH more regular !

i took my test at 8 DPO, BFN...maybe ill take one in th morning, ill be 10 DPO


----------



## luckyalready

Kimbre! I bet you will get a BFP. I cant wait to find out!


----------



## MrsEvans

Congrats and thank you for sharing :)


----------



## jlh213

Congratulations! =]


----------



## sportymom

luckyalready congrats!!! SO exciting! thanks for sharing! I am 7dpo and took an IC this a.m. and got the faintest of all lines i mean its practically non existant, but its there hubby sees it too. I was reading your symptoms and days and im hoping that tomorrow line will be darker for me AF is due the 23rd. Im going to take a FRER tomorrow morning and hoping for 2 lines...my faint faint faint line wasnt enough to have me 100% yet...congrats and baby dust needed! lol


----------



## luckyalready

Yahoo! Sporty! That is so exciting! I did the digital because it took the guessing of line/no line out of my doubting mind :) I cant wait to see your post tomorrow!!


----------



## sportymom

Luckyalready: I will definately post my outcome tomorrow...FXED! i seriously am like 50/50 right now that i have a true +....so lets hope&pray!!! :)


----------



## sportymom

Hey luckalready! update...i am getting the faintest of all lines, i mean barely there on IC, but the FRER is giving me a BFN...:(..im just hoping i am too early testing b.c. with my first i didnt get my BFP til 14dpo...so i am going to stop making myself crazy(or see a line) and just test next week...ugh...thanks for your kind words!!!


----------



## luckyalready

SPORTY! Hey a line is a line!! If you get it more than once its not the test.. it a BFP. My faint line on the FRER was so faint on the 15th. I took one this morning, just curious to see if it got darker, and it did - but not much. So you never know... keep positive ! Im thinking you are pregnant!


----------



## monalisa81

Congrats hun and thanks for sharing!!
So you had your BFP 1 week before AF was due at 8 dpo!! maybe twins?


----------



## luckyalready

Thank you monalisa! Id love it more than anything if it was twins! :) [-o&lt;


----------



## monalisa81

I think you have a chance of having twins. Good luck darling and I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:


----------



## sportymom

luckyalready: Its just like SO faint that you wouldnt even know it was there at first you need to hold it at a certain angle in the light, i mean i just with it was even a LITTLE lighter so i didnt feel like crazy constantly looking at it, it may even be an evap b.c. it doesnt show up right away...ugh i hope and pray! and dont have many symptoms!...i wish i had more...but you are SO lucky and yes i would love twins too FXED for twins for you! lol...I have 2 more FRER and going to take them next week ugh i hope i hope!


----------



## AverysMommy

Lucky already is right!! You are lucky! :) Congrats to you!!


----------



## BabyShaw

congrats again!

Could somebody please tell me if dull aching/cramping and milky cm means anything?! please!!!!


----------



## luckyalready

Thank you so much girls!

Ive had lots of the dull aching and the cramping...not much today, more like very bloated and my lower back is a little achey. My CM is more than usual, but not tons and a little more watery than usual.

:dust:


----------



## Heather1

Luckyalready, just had to say HELLO! and tell you that you and I had our last AF on the the same date AND both got our faint BFP's on the same day too (Me also with a BFN on digital)!!! See you over at First Tri! Congratulations!


----------



## BabyShaw

OMG So I know I shouldnt get too excited but I took a dollar store test and I got a faint line!!! I am not due for AF until 3/22. Should I wait until 9:30 (4 hours from now) to test again? OR should I wait until the morning!? I need advice I am freaking out!


----------



## BabyShaw

And lucky already I am on the same cycle as you so fingers crossed!


----------



## VSubasic

Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

LuckyAlready, Thanks so much for sharing your symptoms with us. My af is due on the 21st and even though I could test now to see what the outcome is, I'm pretty nervous and think I'll wait it out 'til the 21st. However, all the symptoms you've posted I am experiencing for the first time this month. I truly feel like this month is different than the others. It was nice to be able to compare my symptoms to yours and has encouraged me even more. Thank You and Congratulations! Have a Happy & Healthy 9 Months! :)


----------



## luckyalready

Hello Heather!! Wow super amazing!! Congrats I am so excited for you!
Shaw!!!! Omg!! Did you take another test!?? Ahh!! Congrats for the bfp!
MrsG...aww thank you so very much.. im happy that I could help by tracking and writing down my symptoms...i just know that the more info from othes the better! So happy you are feeling like maybe this is the month!! Yay Im hoping hard for a bfp!


----------



## BabyShaw

Luckyalready: I did! I am on the exact schedule as you, I think. 11/29/2011! :cloud9:


----------

